# Do you let your Dog on the Couch or Bed?



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Im pretty new to this site.. I hear alot of people saying Not to let your dog on the couch or bed but when I see pictures.. The dog is sitting on a couch or bed up: Everyday I properly train my pup to do the right things.. when i take him outside for potty he goes. But when we walk back to the house.. he will not go inside unless I tell him to. I walk in and he'll sit there and look at me untill I tell him to come inside. Before he would just run inside as soon as i opened the door. But I tell him NO! and I stand in the door way and I have him sit. 

In the eavnings we like to watch movies or TV. We have two other smaller dogs.. A Yorkie\maltese mix and Jack Russle. They like to jump on the couch and snuggle with us and watch tv but my APBT thinks hes a 10 lbs pupp too and trys to jump on the couch. We have a big couch and I dont mind him sitting with us while we watch tv. But am I influencing bad habbits?? Same thing with the bed.. I dont mind if he watches TV with us. He likes his belly rubbed when we hang out and watch tv. Other then that I really do train him.. he sits,stays,lays down comes when I call him. He doesnt Bark when people come to the door and I praise him everytime.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It is all up to you. Do you want him on the couch and bed? My dogs are always welcome on the couch or bed as long as they ask first (because they are heavy lol). If you don't want him up never let him up. You can to be constant with what you want them to learn.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> It is all up to you. Do you want him on the couch and bed? My dogs are always welcome on the couch or bed as long as they ask first (because they are heavy lol). If you don't want him up never let him up. You can to be constant with what you want them to learn.


i agree with american pit13 be consitant on your training so they know what you want out of them. we use to let them on the bed and the couch but since our problems (they get jealous) we quit letting them either place.oke:


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

Not letting them on the couch or bed helps with the pecking order of the family......................

I have twins that are 2yrs old so I need to reinforce to my APBT that he is on the bottom of the food chain even with them. To help with this I do not let my dog on my bed or the couch. I try to let him know anyway I can that he is not on the same level or pecking order in the family as my children.

Although I can see where it would become a problem if you let your little dogs on the couch and left your pit on the floor depends how jealous he or she gets.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Nation said:


> Although I can see where it would become a problem if you let your little dogs on the couch and left your pit on the floor depends how jealous he or she gets.


Oh when I pet one of the lil ones and he sees it.. He'll run right over and muscle his was in for a belly rubb or to scratch the back of his ears.. Everytime too.. If one pup gets a Rubb he wants one too :hammer:


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Oh when I pet one of the lil ones and he sees it.. He'll run right over and muscle his was in for a belly rubb or to scratch the back of his ears.. Everytime too.. If one pup gets a Rubb he wants one too :hammer:


still to this day i havent met a pit that didnt  i call mine a little oppertunist worthog kinda pitbull as a nickname...hmm maybe i should think of a shorter one :stick:


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

tuck and molly both think they are lap dogs and try to get on everyone's laps on the couch. as result of this we stopped letting them on the couch, the would often muscle their way inbetween people or even muscle one of my roommates off the couch. i have love sac which is basically a giant bean bag looking chair filled with foam, i let them lay on their with people or they can cuddle up on the bed with us but not the couch (so tuck's new favorite spot is in my roommates leather recliner chair haha)


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

PS

oh yeah both mine go on the bed or couch or car...whereever they want really. i dont seem to have behavior or pecking order issues regardless


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my dog is allowed on the couches, but he understands that it is a privlidge, when i say down he knows to get down. and the bed.... yeah he sleep with me, hes had to give up his spot a time or two and dosent really seem to mind it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Them trying to muscle their way in is why I make sure they ask first. My dogs are not allowed up till given permission. I don't want them running in the house and jumping on my Grandma on the couch.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Them trying to muscle their way in is why I make sure they ask first. My dogs are not allowed up till given permission. I don't want them running in the house and jumping on my Grandma on the couch.


I know how that is.. My brother was playing Xbox360 the other day and He Ran and jump on his lap! upruns: Hit his head against my brothers mouth... 
My brother felt... :stick: <--- Like this guy lol But I said "NO, bad Dog" as soon as he did that.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Ortega has always been allowed on the couch/bed, but we got new leather furniture a while back so she isn't allowed on the couch anymore. After the damage to our old leather couch from her, I couldn't have that.. lol

As far as the bed, she thinks she has more of a right to it than us... it's hell sleeping with her, hah


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I would but the ole ball-n-chain aint havin it..LOL
Of course she cleans them too sooo....


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

as they all have said it depends on if you want them on the couch or bed...we have a futon in our sunroom for the dogs, but they are not allowed on the couch in the living room, and they know the difference....they are also only allowed on the bed when one of us is out of town...special occasion


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> I would but the ole ball-n-chain aint havin it..LOL
> Of course she cleans them too sooo....


:rofl: I feel you.. Or its BOTH to the Dog house :doggy: lol


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Sydney said:


> they are also only allowed on the bed when one of us is out of town...special occasion


Haha... I put my Pupp on the Bed when my Wife leaves for work in the morning (5am). I dont wake up till 7am..  He likes to lay right up against me to lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Deuce said:


> :rofl: I feel you.. Or its BOTH to the Dog house :doggy: lol


LMFAO...:rofl:


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

My dogs sleep in the bed, but they know I am the alpha LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

My dogs are allowed on the couch and bed. They don't care to move for me or Joe, but they get mad if we have company and there's nowhere to sit. They just sit in front of you looking like "Who you think you are?" Then, they try to get on top of you, cause they don't know they're not lap dogs. It can all really get to be a pain.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree it should be a privledge and when you tell them to get down, they should respect it. If there are behavioral problems I wouldn't allow it at all.

Buster has his own bed now. (I was tired of him taking mine. He would stretch out and take up the whole bed!)


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

ok you guys say cage when not there but last night he ate some of the couch in the garage its no big deal cause its the one in the garage but how can i keep him from doing that while im there sleeping i want him to be able to run around my apartment when i move out.. and possibly sleep on the bed but is there a way i can keep him from chewing it up?????


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Both Mikado and Chalice sleep with me in the bed. Yep they take up alot of room but I like to have them close plus Chalice keeps my feet warm. My dogs lay in the chairs but get down when I tell them too.


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

so there smart enough to know not to eat the couch or the bed they sleep on???


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Stack and Mae used to stay in my bedroom and one day I came home and they had torn out the entire insides to my mattress and tore the whole surroundings of the box spring. They destroyed my Queen size bed lol..They didn't stay unattended together in my room agian lol..


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh so they wont do it while your there sleeping but while at work


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

my girls sleep in their room. there is a couch and a reclinerin a spare bed room. they stay in our room on the floor until we fall asleep then they go into their room. they take turns on who sleeps where. we still have to refoam the couch every now and then but since the walking started 4 months ago they kinda leave it alone. excerise does wonders for the chewing.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

i let him on the bed for the first time last week. he's only been on it once, not sure how i feel about it. i think thats why he's been on it only once. we have the same exact bed, so i'm leaning on the end of i dont care if he is.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

My dogs are allowed on the bed and couch in my house but neither places at other peoples houses. Maggie has been taught to ask first, and well we have to teach Elmo the same thing, cuz if hes tired of playing he'll just jump up on the bed and think hes a lap dog and while hes curled up in your lap he goes to sleep and its like trying to wake up a dead person with him! lol 

So like everyone else said, its all up to you.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

every morning my girlfriend gets up to get ready for school real early, since i don't shower before work i can sleep a little longer, she lets the dogs out of the crates and then they both come running to me to cuddle up on the bed and sleep for another hour before i decide i have had enough of their slobbering and hot bodies all over me, it is one of my favorite parts of the day though!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Answer to the questions are as follows

NO
&
NO

:cheers:


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

my dogs are allowed on the couch or bed just not on my leather couch unless I have a blanket laid down then they can get up


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

my dogs lay on w/e they want lol


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

same here but I have to put a blanket down on the leather... i cut my dogs nails but my one boy tore through the old leather couch w/ his nails....


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

-DRE- said:


> so there smart enough to know not to eat the couch or the bed they sleep on???


When Buster was a puppy he ate a few of his beds. The fleecy ones you put in a crate. Eventually he stopped doing it.


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

so if he sleeps with me will he rome the house eating things or will he just lay there and sleep and not eat anything lol cause im trying to figure out what to do with him when im sleeping id prefer he stay out of the cage and sleep on the floor or the bed but i dont want him eating it any suggestions????


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

both of my dogs sleep with me my 3yr old sleeps longer than i do lol and my 6month old sometimes gets up early and ill let her out to do her stuff then shell just come back in a go to sleep till i get up, but i have my door closed while we sleep and i keep everything up off the floor or put away that i dont want her chewing on because she has been known to tear up some shoes in her day lol. i would say you would have to give it a chance and see how it goes every dog is different. if ur afraid of ur dog roamin close the door and "puppy" proof ur room for the night just i case. i would do it on a non work night just incase, how old is he?


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

not really sure but hes prolly about 4 months


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh well hes still young my girl didnt start sleepin with me until a couple weeks ago and shell be 6months on the 10th, like i said though puppy proof ur room and hope for the best lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

-DRE- said:


> so there smart enough to know not to eat the couch or the bed they sleep on???


he will stop chewing on the furniture once you have set those boundaries and stick to them... and they won't chew up where they sleep... Yes, i would start crating him over night if you don't keep him in the bedroom with you. If you deside to keep him in the bedroom with you make sure you shut all the doors to get out. if you're a sound sleeper i would definately crate him at night. also, keep his crate in a high traffic area... i've found that our livingroom is the best place... they are pack animals deep down and they like to be where the "pack" is most of the time. sounds retarded but it's true!!!


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

my baby is allowed everywhere... the only thing is she has to be all up on me... she has to be touching me all night and in the middle of the night shes a pain to move...but hey i love her


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

NEELA said:


> he will stop chewing on the furniture once you have set those boundaries and stick to them... and they won't chew up where they sleep... Yes, i would start crating him over night if you don't keep him in the bedroom with you. If you deside to keep him in the bedroom with you make sure you shut all the doors to get out. if you're a sound sleeper i would definately crate him at night. also, keep his crate in a high traffic area... i've found that our livingroom is the best place... they are pack animals deep down and they like to be where the "pack" is most of the time. sounds retarded but it's true!!!


ive actully knoticed this hes fine when hes near me while im playing xbox or while im sitting on the computer but when left alone he eats all things..... :clap: im learning so much lol thank you neela


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

My Queen is free to lay/sleep wherever. American=freedom


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

hehe i agree with that


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Just be sure you where you let them sleep as a pup, they will as an adult- it's great when they a small pup but when they a 60 pounder and they still think they can fit in your lap - oh my!


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah my pup is allowed on the bed. Since he stays alone during the day, I hate the idea of putting him back in the crate at night. So we let him sleep with us. That way we don't have to worry about him jumping off the bed to potty in the house. But I have to admit, I like knowing he's close to us a night. I want him to feel part of the family.


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

mine tryed to fight me when i put him in the cage but when i got him in there he looked so sad lol... i feel bad putting him in there


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

-DRE- said:


> mine tryed to fight me when i put him in the cage but when i got him in there he looked so sad lol... i feel bad putting him in there


Gotta give them that Tuff Love, Feel me? I think Dogs know how to work there owners like Kids do with there parents.. lol I know he wont like at first but he'll get used to it.


----------



## ForTheLuvOfJosie (Oct 9, 2007)

I would think letting the small ones on and not the bigger one would cause jealousy between the dogs. 
I have to say our pit sleeps with us. Course she's a pup but Nikit (she died of cancer) she always slept with us too. 
I think the MOST important thing to do with ANY dog is to socialize socialize and socialize. I also think that you are training ur dogs is wonderful. All dogs need to be trained..heck we all do as far as that goes lol..


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

-DRE- said:


> mine tryed to fight me when i put him in the cage but when i got him in there he looked so sad lol... i feel bad putting him in there


Give him a treat or small piece of cheese every time he goes in there. In time, he will learn to associate a positive reward with compliance. Also maybe put his kong in there with him.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Judy said:


> Just be sure you where you let them sleep as a pup, they will as an adult- it's great when they a small pup but when they a 60 pounder and they still think they can fit in your lap - oh my!


That's so true! My girl thinks she's light as a feather, and small enough to fit on the couch even when theres not enough room. She wouldnt even think of being anywhere else than by my side, so in her mind theres no other alternative.


----------

